# Bleeding at 12 weeks post 12 week scan - please help



## NaomiL (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello, 

I am currently 12 and a half weeks pregnant with twins through IVF. They are non identical with seperate sacs and placentas. The placentas are not low lying. I have had moderate OHSS, ovaries are still measuring about 5cm each.  

I had my 12 week scan on Wednesday and all was good, both twins doing well and no problems noted. 

However, I had cramping (moderate, lower abdomen) on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. The cramping went away yesterday but then today I noticed dark brown discharge. There is only a small amount and no cramping at the moment. I haven't had any other bleeding since finding out i was pregnant. 

I called the hospital and they said not much they can do today (unless bleeding gets worse) and have been booked in for a scan on Monday morning but feeling very anxious. 

I know bleeding at 12 weeks can be normal but am worried because of the cramping a couple of days ago too? Can you had cramping and bleeding post twelve weeks and things still be ok? Does the cramping need to be at the same time as the bleeding to be a worry?

Would appreciate an honest opinion, thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Naomi

If just a small amount of brown loss hopefully all is fine. Yes ladies do have bleeding and all is ok. 

If you'd said you'd had red loss and clots them I would prepare yourself for the worst. 

However I think you can be very hopeful that all is fine fingers crossed. But obviously we don't know for sure until you have your scan. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## NaomiL (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for your quick reply Kaz, really appreciated and really, really helpful xx

Is the cramping a few days ago a concern or is cramping with brown loss sometimes ok?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It can be quite common as your body adjusts to the changes,

Take Care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## NaomiL (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

Just had scan and all completely fine.

Thank you so much for your advice over the weekend

Xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good news. 

Kaz xxx


----------

